# truma combi 4e/ 6e



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hello
hope someone can help, we have autocruise starspirit 08 model,
with a truma combi 4e/6e heating system. a/cruise and trumas
instruction manuals say that there is a room temperature sensor located
in habitation area,( position dependent on layout). we have searched
and searched but we cant find one. so not sure if we have a problem
or not. heater seems to work ok . is there anyone else with the same.

thanks 
tomnjune


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thermostat*

Hi

It is a small black thing that looks like this. This is the room sensor.

The actual control for the temperature is numbered from 1 to 5 on your heater control panel.

Russell


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi russell

yes thats it, 

thanks tomnjune


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Temperature Sensor*

Hi Russell

Thanks for that -its yet another " I wonder" topics since I got my van in August ( along with just where is the Sigma M30 controller fitted). I'll have a shufty for my sensor next time I'm out in the van

Harry


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
yes ,thats what it looks like, but i havnt got one.


tomnjune



its the small black thing, that looks like this, on russells m/h


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tomnjune! 

On our last MH, the 'mushroom' was at floor level. On Our Coral, by Adria, it is ABOVE the habitation door! :roll: Seems a strange place but then again, if it was at floor level, one of the outlets would blow straight onto it causing the heating to turn down! 

Keep looking!


----------

